# SS2 mit Hammerschmidt?



## switcher (6. April 2012)

In Pinkbike.com lässt sich lesen, dass das SS2 mit FR Hammerschmidts gefahren wird. Es wird dafür ein 83er Tretlager verwendet, um die Kettenlinie zu optimieren. Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit dieser Kombi?


----------

